

An amazing line (about music) from a very old SF novel  - adamo
http://nextbit.blogspot.com/2010/06/amazing-line-from-very-old-sf-novel.html

======
demallien
Quite prescient about the replacing of musicians by electronics, but
completely missed the fact that sound would be recordable, with the subsequent
exponential growth in the range of titles available to anyone.

~~~
_delirium
That's actually a common theme I've found in AI--- people underestimate how
much of the way to automated generation you get by just selecting from a large
library of canned things. Given a catalogue of every jazz album every
recorded, and a good way to pick the one you wanted to listen to, for most
listeners, you've already "solved" the problem of automatically generating
jazz tunes. The only people it wouldn't solve the problem for are those who
are so familiar with the entire existing repertoire that they genuinely need a
new one.

